# Is there any explanation for not getting this surge?



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I got a ping at 6:22, two minutes after taking this screen shot Saturday. That circle with the arrow in it is me sitting under the “5.25” oval. I screenshotted it because my app never said “5.25 will be added to your next trip.” This has probably happened to me six times, but this is the first time I’ve managed to get such a good screenshot and have the time and patience to call. 

I didn’t get the 5.25 or any surge on the ride. I called an hour later. The woman I spoke to said this was a system-wise problem that would be taken care of and I shouldn’t worry. I never got the normal follow up email. Never got the 5.25. Called today. Guy I talked to said he saw Saturday’s call, but acted like he couldn’t see any of the details. We rehashed the whole thing. Then he tells me there was no surge. Then I freak out on him. Then he hung up on me!!!

I called back. She tells me there’s no notes from my last call. We’re on the phone for almost an hour. She seems to have no idea how the new surge thing works. I’m telling her I was sitting right under the 5.25 oval two minutes before I got the ping and she’s saying “the rider wasn’t in an area that was surging.”

What the holy ****?!!! It was actually two rides in a row that I should’ve had 5.25 that I didn’t get, btw. But obviously, it’s the principle of the thing. I actually drove over there to catch that damn surge. I’m so frustrated and this has happened repeatedly. I wonder if there’s any chance that going to the green light hub would help.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Most likely the call came in before the surge and had been bounced around for awhile. It happens all the time


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If the ping didn't show surge, you are SOL. They have plenty of ways to get out of paying it to you afterwards: lag in updating the heat map, request came from outside the (actual) surge area and so on and so on.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

I had no idea that could happen. Hmmmm. I drove from way across town to catch this surge tho. It had been going for a while. Even so, doesn’t it seem like Uber should be honoring it?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> I had no idea that could happen. Hmmmm. I drove from way across town to catch this surge tho. It had been going for a while. Even so, doesn't it seem like Uber should be honoring it?


Never chase a surge that's a rookie mistake.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

rubidoux said:


> I drove from way across town to catch this surge tho.


You should never, ever do that.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

If I drive to that 5.25, why is it ok not to give that "5.25 will be added to your next ride" thing to me? Why do they expect us to wanna drive across town if that's totally optional?





TomTheAnt said:


> You should never, ever do that.


I know. It's hard to resist bc sometimes it works. Last night I got 8.50 that way for driving a mile.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Reason #75 on why I quit driving rideshare.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> If I drive to that 5.25, why is it ok not to give that "5.25 will be added to your next ride" thing to me? Why do they expect us to wanna drive across town if that's totally optional?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The way the surge is set up now it is not worth it to go more then 5 to 8 minutes away from where you currently are for any ride regardless. The old surge I used to go 15 plus minutes away knowing that I was gonna get a 30 to $50 minimum fare depending on multiplier. This whole we will give you some money on your next fare thing is ridiculous there's no guarantee you're going to get another fare.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

rubidoux said:


> I got a ping at 6:22, two minutes after taking this screen shot Saturday. That circle with the arrow in it is me sitting under the "5.25" oval. I screenshotted it because my app never said "5.25 will be added to your next trip." This has probably happened to me six times, but this is the first time I've managed to get such a good screenshot and have the time and patience to call.
> 
> I didn't get the 5.25 or any surge on the ride. I called an hour later. The woman I spoke to said this was a system-wise problem that would be taken care of and I shouldn't worry. I never got the normal follow up email. Never got the 5.25. Called today. Guy I talked to said he saw Saturday's call, but acted like he couldn't see any of the details. We rehashed the whole thing. Then he tells me there was no surge. Then I freak out on him. Then he hung up on me!!!
> 
> ...


If you find nothing wrong, just uninstall the Uber Driver APP and reinstall it. May be You need an updated app. You should have seen "+5.25 on your next trip" note on the app.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have never and I will never work for a company that will promise me bonus pay in the future on something I just did


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

rubidoux said:


> If I drive to that 5.25, why is it ok not to give that "5.25 will be added to your next ride" thing to me?


Due to the reasons listed above, and then some. Chalk it up as a lesson learned and move on. You are not going to win that fight.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Is it possible they have 2 types of surges?

1. The sticky/+ $X next ride that will show the amount to be paid even if you leave the surge area or the request comes from outside the surge area.

2. A non-sticky/no + $X next ride that will pay only if the request comes from within the surge area.

Since flat rate started in my area March 1 I've only seen and experienced #1. If indeed they have 2 types I hope to never see #2.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

It seems as though they have an issue refreshing app. If you are in a surge zone and don’t see that it is being added to your next ride, close the app and reopen it. Most likely you will see that the surge is no longer there.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

For the thousandth time stop looking at the map colors, it’s nothing but fake manipulation! If it’s a true surge you will see it on the request. Do yourself a favor and learn to ignore colors on the map. F-A-K-E! The color is not a promise of anything.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> It seems as though they have an issue refreshing app. If you are in a surge zone and don't see that it is being added to your next ride, close the app and reopen it. Most likely you will see that the surge is no longer there.


THIS is exactly the issue. Although I am not sure it is an "issue" or *by design* to keep people in or bring more to an area to drive for less.

IF I drive towards an area that is showing as busy and I BELIEVE it to be based on trends I'll kill the app and restart it a few times along the way.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What you should be more upset about is the fact that even if you got your crummy $5.25 surge fee Uber would have kept the $50 in surge they charged the rider.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

rubidoux said:


> I got a ping at 6:22, two minutes after taking this screen shot Saturday. That circle with the arrow in it is me sitting under the "5.25" oval. I screenshotted it because my app never said "5.25 will be added to your next trip." This has probably happened to me six times, but this is the first time I've managed to get such a good screenshot and have the time and patience to call.
> 
> I didn't get the 5.25 or any surge on the ride. I called an hour later. The woman I spoke to said this was a system-wise problem that would be taken care of and I shouldn't worry. I never got the normal follow up email. Never got the 5.25. Called today. Guy I talked to said he saw Saturday's call, but acted like he couldn't see any of the details. We rehashed the whole thing. Then he tells me there was no surge. Then I freak out on him. Then he hung up on me!!!
> 
> ...


Had this surge notification on my dashboard 5 trips in a row, only got surge on 1st trip
Uber claims their app made an error and that all the trips but my 1st were not in a surge area. Personally I dont care what color shades they use, if it says my next trip is a min $ amount extra, I accepted that ride expecting the surge. Don't not pay me after the fact due to Ubers error.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

"You asked for it. Easier to understand surge" ?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

pizzaladee said:


> It seems as though they have an issue refreshing app. If you are in a surge zone and don't see that it is being added to your next ride, close the app and reopen it. Most likely you will see that the surge is no longer there.


If "they" have an issue with the app displaying incorrect information its not my problem. It clearly states to expect extra on my next trip. They need to pay it. I'm not resetting the app after every trip to see if info is correct. Its 2019, uber should have the app working correctly, and pay working correctly.



Coachman said:


> What you should be more upset about is the fact that even if you got your crummy $5.25 surge fee Uber would have kept the $50 in surge they charged the rider.


No, I know Uber charges the pax more than I get paid and that I cant see it until after the trip. What I'm pissed about is accepting a trip after being guaranteed x amount per the app notification. So I KNOW I'm getting extra, then they claim its an app error and wont pay. It is illegal to agree to pay someone x amount, then after they complete the service pay them differently.



pizzaladee said:


> It seems as though they have an issue refreshing app. If you are in a surge zone and don't see that it is being added to your next ride, close the app and reopen it. Most likely you will see that the surge is no longer there.


You are right. "they have an issue". And yes, if I go offline and back the guarantee amount at the bottom is gone. I told this to support. But also advised that as long as it stays at the bottom, they are offering a guarantee. Not my fault if its an app error. Not my responsibility to reset the app after every trip. Drivers need to have confidence in the information the app is providing, and or that if there is a problem Uber will resolve it ethically. If Ubers program tells me trip after trip I'm making extra, they damn well are responsible for paying.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> If "they" have an issue with the app displaying incorrect information its not my problem. It clearly states to expect extra on my next trip. They need to pay it. I'm not resetting the app after every trip to see if info is correct. Its 2019, uber should have the app working correctly, and pay working correctly.
> 
> 
> No, I know Uber charges the pax more than I get paid and that I cant see it until after the trip. What I'm pissed about is accepting a trip after being guaranteed x amount per the app notification. So I KNOW I'm getting extra, then they claim its an app error and wont pay. It is illegal to agree to pay someone x amount, then after they complete the service pay them differently.
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I'm on your side with this. There is no reason they can't fix the app so it refreshes more often and displays the correct surge. I was just explaining how I do it. I don't log off, just force close the app and open it again. They have been experimenting with this new surge for quite some time and should have it figured out by now.


----------



## 10G (Jul 21, 2015)

If the request ping screen don't show a surge attach. Don't freaking accept it. Where is the common sense. Doesn't matter if it show 1 million dollar on map or 10000000x multiplier surge. If ping say nothing. YOU GET NOTHING. Any good surge, I screenshot all my ping request with a single press of a button, thanks to android.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Classic Uber scam. I’ve seen many reports. They charge the customer the surge it says on the map but try to get drivers to accept no surge or reduced surge. Many do.

If you’ve refreshed the map and the cloud is still there just decline your ass off till you get the right surge on the ping. Don’t let them shake you down for a base ride! Decline, decline, decline.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

You're in my market. Check the local forums, the long time drivers can explain it better.

Going forward: no surge is payable unless you get the bottom bar notification like the below pic. When you get the ping request, screenshot the offer, it's what you get paid,


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rubidoux said:


> I got a ping at 6:22, two minutes after taking this screen shot Saturday. That circle with the arrow in it is me sitting under the "5.25" oval. I screenshotted it because my app never said "5.25 will be added to your next trip." This has probably happened to me six times, but this is the first time I've managed to get such a good screenshot and have the time and patience to call.
> 
> I didn't get the 5.25 or any surge on the ride. I called an hour later. The woman I spoke to said this was a system-wise problem that would be taken care of and I shouldn't worry. I never got the normal follow up email. Never got the 5.25. Called today. Guy I talked to said he saw Saturday's call, but acted like he couldn't see any of the details. We rehashed the whole thing. Then he tells me there was no surge. Then I freak out on him. Then he hung up on me!!!
> 
> ...


It's a bait and switch. "$x surge on your next trip" does not mean that you will be paid $x extra on your next trip. It means that you have a chance of winning that bonus on your next trip. Like any casino game of chance, you might win, you might not. You should adjust your driving strategy accordingly.

Bottom line: new surge is pretty worthless. If you happen to get paid it then great. It's a nice little extra. But don't relocate anywhere in the hopes of actually getting the advertised offer.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

PioneerXi said:


> You're in my market. Check the local forums, the long time drivers can explain it better.
> 
> Going forward: no surge is payable unless you get the bottom bar notification like the below pic. When you get the ping request, screenshot the offer, it's what you get paid,
> 
> View attachment 314096


not in my case, app clearly shows the extra on the bottom here, but uber claims its an app error and wont pay. They have been aware of this issue since december with android phones.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JPaiva said:


> not in my case, app clearly shows the extra on the bottom here, but uber claims its an app error and wont pay. They have been aware of this issue since december with android phones.


Those Dirty Lying Bastards!!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Seamus said:


> For the thousandth time stop looking at the map colors, it's nothing but fake manipulation! If it's a true surge you will see it on the request. Do yourself a favor and learn to ignore colors on the map. F-A-K-E! The color is not a promise of anything.


It will say at the bottom "minimum surge next ride $XX.XX" . If it doesn't say that, there is no surge. Usually when there is a dollar figure in the color, there is true surge. I have seen many times where there is color, but no dollar figure. You need to refresh the app, the fake surge will disappear. I sometimes carry surge for 30-45 min, way out of the area, still get it on next ping though. I have sometimes turned on the app, no color, and it has read 7.75 surge next trip. I don't complain about that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rubidoux said:


> I got a ping at 6:22, two minutes after taking this screen shot Saturday. That circle with the arrow in it is me sitting under the "5.25" oval. I screenshotted it because my app never said "5.25 will be added to your next trip." This has probably happened to me six times, but this is the first time I've managed to get such a good screenshot and have the time and patience to call.
> 
> I didn't get the 5.25 or any surge on the ride. I called an hour later. The woman I spoke to said this was a system-wise problem that would be taken care of and I shouldn't worry. I never got the normal follow up email. Never got the 5.25. Called today. Guy I talked to said he saw Saturday's call, but acted like he couldn't see any of the details. We rehashed the whole thing. Then he tells me there was no surge. Then I freak out on him. Then he hung up on me!!!
> 
> ...


Uber No Like YOU !



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Those Dirty Lying Bastards!!


Thems the ONES !


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> It will say at the bottom "minimum surge next ride $XX.XX" . If it doesn't say that, there is no surge. Usually when there is a dollar figure in the color, there is true surge. I have seen many times where there is color, but no dollar figure. You need to refresh the app, the fake surge will disappear. I sometimes carry surge for 30-45 min, way out of the area, still get it on next ping though. I have sometimes turned on the app, no color, and it has read 7.75 surge next trip. I don't complain about that.


So I'm supposed turn the app off and back on after every trip to make sure I get accurate info? F that, its 2019 uber needs to fix the app. If it says I should expect extra on the next trip, I should get extra on my next trip. Whats next, resetting during rides to make sure GPS is correct? When should I stop second guessing the info THEIR app puts in front of me?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JPaiva said:


> So I'm supposed turn the app off and back on after every trip to make sure I get accurate info? F that, its 2019 uber needs to fix the app. If it says I should expect extra on the next trip, I should get extra on my next trip. Whats next, resetting during rides to make sure GPS is correct? When should I stop second guessing the info THEIR app puts in front of me?


LOL, it happens. I see surge sometimes and I think, no way that is actually there, it's been over an hour and the amount hasn't changed. Refresh. Depends on your cell phone carrier and your signal.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> I got a ping at 6:22, two minutes after taking this screen shot Saturday. That circle with the arrow in it is me sitting under the "5.25" oval. I screenshotted it because my app never said "5.25 will be added to your next trip." This has probably happened to me six times, but this is the first time I've managed to get such a good screenshot and have the time and patience to call.
> 
> I didn't get the 5.25 or any surge on the ride. I called an hour later. The woman I spoke to said this was a system-wise problem that would be taken care of and I shouldn't worry. I never got the normal follow up email. Never got the 5.25. Called today. Guy I talked to said he saw Saturday's call, but acted like he couldn't see any of the details. We rehashed the whole thing. Then he tells me there was no surge. Then I freak out on him. Then he hung up on me!!!
> 
> ...


This been going on since 2014. Lure the drivers in the area where no driver available. Fake surge (Assuming the way the Trump would say fake). You only have screenshots, i might have video clips that i made it with my another phone.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> LOL, it happens. I see surge sometimes and I think, no way that is actually there, it's been over an hour and the amount hasn't changed. Refresh. Depends on your cell phone carrier and your signal.


Stop making excuses for ubers app. No problem continuing to get pings, gps tracking or notice of higher than expected requests in your area continually being refreshed. Are we supposd to refresh after every pax? F-that. accepting a ride is a bonding contract based on the info provided by the app to me when I choose to accept. They are legally obligated to honor what they are offering.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Stop making excuses for ubers app. No problem continuing to get pings, gps tracking or notice of higher than expected requests in your area continually being refreshed. Are we supposd to refresh after every pax? F-that. accepting a ride is a bonding contract based on the info provided by the app to me when I choose to accept. They are legally obligated to honor what they are offering.


You right man, you are so right. But what are you gonna do about it to force them to comply?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> You right man, you are so right. But what are you gonna do about it to force them to comply?


Well, I'm not just going to do nothing and allow it to keep happening by turning a blind eye. Document it, report it and encourage others to do the same. I take screen shots each time and provide notice at my local hub (way more helpful than phone support) but this way I know they have documentation too. I also get a kick out of the "oh shit, here he is again" look from those who work at the local hub, because I come in with legitimate issues they actually have to work to get a resolution to. They were the ones that let it slip that uber has been aware of this problem since nov'18 for android phone users but dont have a fix yet. Meaning this is effecting thousands of drivers. Enough documentation and enough acknowledgements of the issue and even an arbitrator has to side with the drivers. Don't just sit back and let it keep happening.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JPaiva said:


> Stop making excuses for ubers app. No problem continuing to get pings, gps tracking or notice of higher than expected requests in your area continually being refreshed. Are we supposd to refresh after every pax? F-that. accepting a ride is a bonding contract based on the info provided by the app to me when I choose to accept. They are legally obligated to honor what they are offering.


I am not making any excuses, stating facts.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I am not making any excuses, stating facts.


so we had a summer lakehouse growing up and at some point we noticed the electric bill was never changing from one month to the next. We discovered the meter for the porperty had simply stopped moving. Every month the meter reader took readings sent a bill and we paid. (abt $15) This went on for 14 years before the electric company replaced all meters in the area. Guessing you would argue we should have called for replacement when we noticed and or should voluntarily offer back payment. Their equipment, their responsibilty to make sure its functioning properly. Someone should have questioned the bill being exactly the same every month. The difference here is that UBER is aware the app falsely indicates the amount we are to expect, but lets it continue to occur without paying us.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You are sucker for doing any surge ride with the flat rate surge. If they really did give you the $5.25 it would only be because they charged the customer an extra $25. Don't do it. Drive AWAY from the surge. Don't do any events! Let Dara get in his car and take the riders himself if he doesn't want to pay us a fair rate!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

rubidoux said:


> I had no idea that could happen. Hmmmm. I drove from way across town to catch this surge tho. It had been going for a while. Even so, doesn't it seem like Uber should be honoring it?


Make sure each ride request has the surge listed on it. Each one.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> You are sucker for doing any surge ride with the flat rate surge. If they really did give you the $5.25 it would only be because they charged the customer an extra $25. Don't do it. Drive AWAY from the surge. Don't do any events! Let Dara get in his car and take the riders himself if he doesn't want to pay us a fair rate!
> 
> So let me get this right. You drop of pax in the burbs after a 20 min ride from downtown immediately get a ping for a $5+ surge right back downtown where a ballgame let out (likely still surging)and YOU DECLINE and drive in the opposite direction???? Wow, this forum is full of idiots!


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

They should hire a technology company to fix their glitches oh wait never mind they are a "technology" company


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

or be held responsible for paying the difference. If you can't trust the pay part of the app, what else can't you trust?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

On my phone, simply one touch and I could take a screenshot. I guess we should take every screenshot of every ping that we decide to accept.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rubidoux said:


> I had no idea that could happen. Hmmmm. I drove from way across town to catch this surge tho. It had been going for a while. Even so, doesn't it seem like Uber should be honoring it?


It was lasting less than you thought. Their is a known lag for displayed surge.



10G said:


> If the request ping screen don't show a surge attach. Don't freaking accept it. Where is the common sense. Doesn't matter if it show 1 million dollar on map or 10000000x multiplier surge. If ping say nothing. YOU GET NOTHING. Any good surge, I screenshot all my ping request with a single press of a button, thanks to android.


If you screen shot the sticky surge you absolutely can get your earnings adjusted. Persistence. And make your call during your shift. Be sure to alert the rep that you can't afford to take time off. The rep should understand the call is on speaker and 1 or more pax will "monitor the call for quality assurance purposes."



JPaiva said:


> or be held responsible for paying the difference. If you can't trust the pay part of the app, what else can't you trust?


You cannot trust it.

If you go into business down the road, never "trust" the amount your customer paid. Take the time to compare the payment to the job ticket and invoice.



JPaiva said:


> not in my case, app clearly shows the extra on the bottom here, but uber claims its an app error and wont pay. They have been aware of this issue since december with android phones.


This is your money. Uber would lose if any third party looked at the offer.

Do not allow Uber to take this $. Legally, they cannot. Legally, they must pay you. Provided you did not go offline after the screen shot...just saying.



JPaiva said:


> so we had a summer lakehouse growing up and at some point we noticed the electric bill was never changing from one month to the next. We discovered the meter for the porperty had simply stopped moving. Every month the meter reader took readings sent a bill and we paid. (abt $15) This went on for 14 years before the electric company replaced all meters in the area. Guessing you would argue we should have called for replacement when we noticed and or should voluntarily offer back payment. Their equipment, their responsibilty to make sure its functioning properly. Someone should have questioned the bill being exactly the same every month. The difference here is that UBER is aware the app falsely indicates the amount we are to expect, but lets it continue to occur without paying us.


So, here in Tax-achusetts, the answer is a resounding "yes."

Years ago, it was common to hear about people and businesses owing decades of water and utilities for many reasons, including a broke meter. An iconic restaurant in Boston's North End was bankrupted in the midst of their first-ever remodel. Municipal and utility reps helping the architect and engineers were shocked to find how little the family restaurant had paid for decades. The address is now a CVS.


----------

